# New year comes with a new look!



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

So it's time to start working on my look for this year.

Part of my inspiration came from this great photoshop.










So I used that and made the lines a little more bold. Since I always liked the look of the Sith in Star Wars I added a hood and you get this.










Hope you like.

P5 you can start drooling now. :kisskin:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is intense, I like it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love it! You did a great job of capturing the look and feel of the picture.

Damn, I wish you lived next door to us. I'd find a place for you in our cemetery:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well...it's okay. LOL!!!!!!!!!! IT'S CREEPY COOL!!!!!!!!! 

Really a fantastic job! :coolkin:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> I love it!
> Damn, I wish you lived next door to me. :jol:


:jol: Wildcat, Roxy took the words right out of my mouth! (a little edit for content though) As usual, that is smoking hot!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

nice!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

That's one of my favorite "PINspiration" pictures, and you did an AWESOME job on it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P.S. You look like a movie star:jol:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wildcat, you still freak me out with what you have now. (Guess that's the point!) I do like this one though, more sinister. Yeah, I could see this character in a movie. Nice job!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments, still a bit of work to do on this one I think. Not sure if I like it yet.



RoxyBlue said:


> Damn, I wish you lived next door to us. I'd find a place for you in our cemetery:jol:


You mean a place for me ON not "IN" the cemetery right?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Uhh, yeah, yeah, that's right, ON the cemetery, yep, that's what I meant:googly:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is scary! I really like it! I have to start playing around with different looks also. I really like how you are so dedicated to exploring different aspects of make up. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks killer Wildcat!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the comments and encouragement.



RoxyBlue said:


> Uhh, yeah, yeah, that's right, ON the cemetery, yep, that's what I meant:googly:


Okay, just wanted to make sure. You're back on my list of people to visit.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love the look. You nailed it alright!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wicked!!! Love it!!


----------

